# I'm New Here



## jbuzz (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello people. I'm new here. My husband and I just bought a Coleman Pop-up trailer. We are a family of 4 and have not camped before. Married 20 years. I grew up boating....I guess that was water camping? So better late than never. I have lots of questions and would love some direction on where to go from here.

I have alot to learn. Not sure if I'm on the right forum or place. I did a google search for a campers forum and that's how I got here. Please help me learn the site if I'm in the correct place. I'm a member of a couple of different forums but the layout is totally different and related to my career.

I'm not very computer savvy. My kids know way more than me and they get frustrated with my millions of questions!

Thanks for your time.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the site. Don't worry, if you post in the wrong section one of the admins will move it. If you have a specific question ask away and we can suggest where that question should go.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You're more than welcome to stick around, but we might not be able to answer all of your questions. This forum was started primarily for Outback Trailer owners, but we welcome everyone!

I would suggest for pop-up specific questions that you check out: www.popupexplorer.com

I was a member over there before moving to hardsided TT's and it was an active, friendly site with lots of answers to pop up questions.

However, again, we are happy to have any members and would be willing to discuss any camping related subjects. Just be forewarned: You see an OB, and you might get upgradeitis!









Edited: By the way, welcome to the wonderful world of camping!!! 
Boats are nice, but they can be a hole in the water you throw money into. Camping on the other hand is a hole in the land that you throw money into.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi jbuzz, and welcome to Outbackers.com!








We're glad to have you aboard!

Outbackers.com is a great camping community, full of great people that will be able to help you however you need. There is a lot to learn when you are first getting started, and there is nothing like having the collective wisdom and experience of a group like this to back you up.

So don't be shy! Just jump in and start asking questions. We welcome them all, and never bite. We all remember when we were in your shoes, and know that helping goes a lot further than rudeness.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## jbuzz (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok thanks everyone. I will probably check out the site that was recommended for pop-up folks. But from your replies, I do feel welcome. I think I have some "lingo" to learn. What is an ob? I just learned "hard sided" I told you I was a newbie!

My first question is this; It was recommended to us, that we take the trailer and have it serviced before we use it to be sure that everything is in working order. Do you agree that I should have this done and they mentioned doing the service each year at the beginning of each use for the season. We are also working on the wiring and hook up for our car. But for me, that's my husbands job and we were referred somewhere to have that done.

We are starting out small compared to the bigger options. My folks just sold their 5th wheel and that was fun. But it remained parked in a resort for 5th wheels and was a totally different thing than what my family will do. Our goal is to see all the national parks before my teenager child turns more grumpy and won't do anything will us! A different story for a different time.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You should try to do your own servicing if you can since you will have a better feel for if it is working to your satisfaction. If it is not and you cant repair it then you take it in for repairs.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jbuzz said:


> Ok thanks everyone. I will probably check out the site that was recommended for pop-up folks. But from your replies, I do feel welcome. I think I have some "lingo" to learn. What is an ob? I just learned "hard sided" I told you I was a newbie!


Hi, and welcome to the community. An "OB" is an Outback trailer. I think most here will agree, there is none better.









Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers site!!!

We are former Coleman Pop-up owners - actually for 18yrs and just last year purchased an OB (Outback)!!

There is lots of great information to be found here - so ask away!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

hey Jbuzz WELCOME to the Outbackers and the world of camping! My husband and I jumped into camping with both feet just like you!! We had tent camped one night 15+/- years ago and then 3 years ago bought an Outback 29bhs, which we traded 8 months later for our current Outback 29rls. We call her the Abi-one. We have learned SO MUCH from this site, and I think we have taught a little bit too! You won't find a friendlier bunch than the Outbacker family!!


----------



## jbuzz (Jun 7, 2010)

I truly am a new camper when the words Outback are written on all the trailer pics and I can't figure it out on my own. I guess I was thinking outdoors outback. Then there's Outback Steakhouse too.









I will check out the other areas here and see what I can learn. I'm going to seek out advice on storage, recipes and trips with kids.

Our vacation is in August, and our goal is to do the Oregon Coast on down to the Redwood forest and back. I know it's late, but I'll need to find places to stay along the way. That's another big thing to learn and that box has not been checked off yet.

It's encouraging to read that several here were pop-up lovers. We found a great deal on ours used, and it was so clean and hardly used for a used trailer. That alone had me excited.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Outbackers site!!! You will love this site as the people on here go out of their way to assist with any type of issues with our campers. There is a wealth of information on this site. It has helped me many many times. Also, there is no such thing as a dumb question. Just ask away.

glen...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh, we loved our coleman pop up and I still miss it at times. I think you're doing a great thing getting the kids into the National Parks. As you will see from the map in my signature, we do a lot of travelling (These are destinations the DW and I have travelled to in the past 10 years). Most of our destinations are National parks and on many of our summer vacations we try to hit 3-5 NP's in a couple weeks. My DS (that's Dear Son) is 7 and has been to 1/2 the states and seen sights ranging from Yosemite Valley to Acadia NP is Maine. Of course in those travels, he has also seen the vastness of the great plains, the miles of corn in Iowa, the Rockies, the Appalacians and everything else in between. So, how old are the kids?

Now as for travels in August, tell us about how you want to camp? I'm assuming since you mention National Parks, you are ok with dry camping (that's no water or electric hookups). If so, most of your travels can likely be reservation free. The key is to make reservations in the very busy parks and then leave flexibility in your schedule. That way, if you are driving down a scenic road, and see a short trail, or just a picnic spot alongside a river, you don't have to think about whether it will fit into your schedule. Just pull over and enjoy life!









Other's will be happy to help with campground and destination reccomendations for that part of the country as it is one area that I seem to be missing on my map....


----------



## jbuzz (Jun 7, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Oh, we loved our coleman pop up and I still miss it at times. I think you're doing a great thing getting the kids into the National Parks. As you will see from the map in my signature, we do a lot of travelling (These are destinations the DW and I have travelled to in the past 10 years). Most of our destinations are National parks and on many of our summer vacations we try to hit 3-5 NP's in a couple weeks. My DS (that's Dear Son) is 7 and has been to 1/2 the states and seen sights ranging from Yosemite Valley to Acadia NP is Maine. Of course in those travels, he has also seen the vastness of the great plains, the miles of corn in Iowa, the Rockies, the Appalacians and everything else in between. So, how old are the kids?
> 
> Now as for travels in August, tell us about how you want to camp? I'm assuming since you mention National Parks, you are ok with dry camping (that's no water or electric hookups). If so, most of your travels can likely be reservation free. The key is to make reservations in the very busy parks and then leave flexibility in your schedule. That way, if you are driving down a scenic road, and see a short trail, or just a picnic spot alongside a river, you don't have to think about whether it will fit into your schedule. Just pull over and enjoy life!
> 
> ...


Wow Nathan you've been all over.

Yes I would love recommendations for the Oregon coast down to Ca. We are starting from Wa state where we live. Should I be asking for this advice in another thread in another area or is here ok? I don't think we want to start out dry camping. I would like if we can, to stay in reserved areas that are easy for beginners. Again I don't have reservations either so it may pose a problem for us, I don't know. My thought at first was to go to AAA and get a route map, but I think it might be better to get advice from those who've already done the coastal route and know where to stay.

Do hardbacks and pop-ups stay in seperate areas or is everyone grouped together? Are they any parks where pop-ups aren't allowed?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jbuzz said:


> Wow Nathan you've been all over.
> 
> Yes I would love recommendations for the Oregon coast down to Ca. We are starting from Wa state where we live. Should I be asking for this advice in another thread in another area or is here ok? I don't think we want to start out dry camping. I would like if we can, to stay in reserved areas that are easy for beginners. Again I don't have reservations either so it may pose a problem for us, I don't know. My thought at first was to go to AAA and get a route map, but I think it might be better to get advice from those who've already done the coastal route and know where to stay.
> 
> Do hardbacks and pop-ups stay in seperate areas or is everyone grouped together? Are they any parks where pop-ups aren't allowed?


Start a new thread asking for camping reccomendations along the Oregon coast down to CA and I'm sure you'll get plenty of suggestions. Make sure you specify what you are looking for and people out there should be able to assist.

Regarding camping in campgrounds, most have pop ups and hardsided TT's together. I have been in a couple campgrounds where it was divided between 'tents' and 'RV's' and in those cases, we would ask to stay with the pop up in the tent area (It tended to be more rustic). There are also some campgrounds in Grizzly country that do not allow tents or pop ups due to the bear danger. Probably the most noteable of these is Fishing Bridge in Yellowstone. Don't dispar though because that campground is very poor compared with all of the others that do allow tents and pop ups.








Speaking of which, if you are in an area that asks you to use their bear boxes (steel boxes that hold your food away from where you sleep), do use those since you have soft sides.


----------



## jbuzz (Jun 7, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Wow Nathan you've been all over.
> 
> Yes I would love recommendations for the Oregon coast down to Ca. We are starting from Wa state where we live. Should I be asking for this advice in another thread in another area or is here ok? I don't think we want to start out dry camping. I would like if we can, to stay in reserved areas that are easy for beginners. Again I don't have reservations either so it may pose a problem for us, I don't know. My thought at first was to go to AAA and get a route map, but I think it might be better to get advice from those who've already done the coastal route and know where to stay.
> 
> Do hardbacks and pop-ups stay in seperate areas or is everyone grouped together? Are they any parks where pop-ups aren't allowed?


Start a new thread asking for camping reccomendations along the Oregon coast down to CA and I'm sure you'll get plenty of suggestions. Make sure you specify what you are looking for and people out there should be able to assist.

Regarding camping in campgrounds, most have pop ups and hardsided TT's together. I have been in a couple campgrounds where it was divided between 'tents' and 'RV's' and in those cases, we would ask to stay with the pop up in the tent area (It tended to be more rustic). There are also some campgrounds in Grizzly country that do not allow tents or pop ups due to the bear danger. Probably the most noteable of these is Fishing Bridge in Yellowstone. Don't dispar though because that campground is very poor compared with all of the others that do allow tents and pop ups.








Speaking of which, if you are in an area that asks you to use their bear boxes (steel boxes that hold your food away from where you sleep), do use those since you have soft sides.
[/quote]
Great. Thank you and I'll start a new thread for Oregon coast recommendations.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats on the pop-up. My mom has one and loves the following forum. They have rallies and everything. (though no forum is as great as this one







)

http://www.popupportal.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=ln6frde2ivpo6jnkrm4alpip60;wwwRedirect


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

jbuzz said:


> Hello people. I'm new here. My husband and I just bought a Coleman Pop-up trailer. We are a family of 4 and have not camped before. Married 20 years. I grew up boating....I guess that was water camping? So better late than never. I have lots of questions and would love some direction on where to go from here.
> 
> I have alot to learn. Not sure if I'm on the right forum or place. I did a google search for a campers forum and that's how I got here. Please help me learn the site if I'm in the correct place. I'm a member of a couple of different forums but the layout is totally different and related to my career.
> 
> ...


HELLO--You are following the same "path" the DW and I did. We bought a Coleman pop-up just about a year ago and joined as many sites as we could. After about 6 months, we decided we needed a "real" trailer. The responsiveness, receptivity and friendliness of various members of this site were one of the deciding factors of actually getting an Outback.

One of the most reassuring things about now owning an Outback (and we were totally primative tent campers until we bought the pop-up), is that we feel that we have a ready resource available to address any problem we have, and a "family" of concerned peers who will give us straight answers and advice.

Enjoy the site and enjoy your pop-up.

Happy Camping!!!

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------

